# ABN for CPT code 36416



## VSMichael (May 5, 2011)

Hi All, 

Is it appropriate to have Medicare patients sign an ABN for a capillary stick (CPT code 36416)?  I couldn't seem to find an answer in my research.  Thanks so much!


----------

